# calzone fatty



## pike (Feb 12, 2010)

used a large platter to form this one, all pizza ingredients and a large platter for this.  had planned on putting pizza dough around this but couldnt find the dough and didnt want to make some from scratch.

did anyone try this and add the pizza dough around it?


----------



## smokey2569 (Feb 12, 2010)

Looks good! 

I have made a fattie in the past and wrapped it in dough and baked it until it was golden brown. I would suggest it if you haven't tried it yet. It came out really good...


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 12, 2010)

There have been a couple of guys that have made them with dough and man do they look good. It's on my list of thing to do.


----------



## kmmuellr (Feb 12, 2010)

This was my first fatty smoke (along w/ a breakfast fatty)

In process


Smoked, dough, cheese, and sauce (I'd leave out the sauce next time adn serve it on the side)


Wrapped in dough, in oven for about 10 minutes on the pizza stone


Done w/ my breakfast fatty


Kevin


----------



## acemakr (Feb 12, 2010)

Yum! Great job Kevin.


----------



## etcher1 (Feb 13, 2010)

That look great, I've got to try that dough wrapping.


----------



## richinct (Aug 27, 2010)

That looks good, I think I will try one. What temp did you cook it at after you wrapped it in the dough?


----------

